# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Özbekistan Doğal Kaynakları

## ceydaaa

Madenler: Özbekistan yeraltı zenginlikleri yönünden önemli bir ülkedir. Gazlı, Carkak, Mubarakta doğalgaz, Fergana Vâdisi ve Aşağı Surhan-Deryada petrol, Angranda kömür, Almalık ve Kaytaşta bakır, çinko, kurşun, molibden ve Muruntauda bol miktarda altın yatakları vardır. Nuratavdan çıkarılan Gazgan mermeri güzelliği ve dayınıklılığı ile meşhurdur.

Bitki Örtüsü ve Hayvanlar: Ülke topraklarının % 12 gibi çok az kısmı ormanlarla kaplıdır. Batı kesimindeki düzlükler, havzalar ve dağ eteklerinde otsu bitkiler, tepelerde ise odunsu ve çalımsı bitkiler vardır.

Özbekistanda genelde çölde yaşayan yabânî hayvanlar çoğunluktadır. Dağlarda kurt, ayı, tilki, ceylan, antilop, çok sayıda kuş yaşar.

----------

